# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  over 50 and still liftin pic

## ironwill2

this pic was taken last year i was 51 , and all natural.

----------


## Shredz

holy shit bro...or should I say sir!!  :Big Grin: 

Wow...you have diffenitly put your time and hard work into it. I am sure that many people on this board can learn for you, stick around an welcome to AR.

Keep up the hard work you look fantastic

----------


## ECKO 747

DAAAMMM BRO.... U have a body better then most 20 years olds... Keep up the spectaular work

----------


## LewdTenant

No fat, very sweet. That tatoo looks fresh, wasi it retouched or recently done?

Lewd

----------


## Aragorn

Looking great!

Aragorn

----------


## the original jason

hope i look at that good at that age, well done

peace

----------


## MUNCY

Very nice, now lets see a pic after cycle

----------


## system admin

Great Job keeping up with yourself!

----------


## iron4life79

nice bro..........very nice.

btw- i can call you bro because im at least somewhat close to your age....im 41.

peace bb79

----------


## Mighty Joe

Wow, Ok I'm impressed! I just turned 47 and you are now my new hero bro!!!!!

MJ

----------


## bodyhard

inspiration to us ALL you look awsome!!

----------


## thegame01

looking good .Damn i hope to look like that at that age. keep it up 

GZ

----------


## ripped4fsu

:EEK!:  

Damn!! you look better at 51 than a lot of people look their whole lives!

----------


## Buddha_Red

You inspire me more than i can say.

I sometimes think "oh no im 32 and im running out of time".

people like you show me thats BS! keep up the awesome work bro!

----------


## kreper69

:EEK!:  you look awesome bro!!

----------


## Yung Wun

wow 
excellent shape for someone at your age
like mentioned before looking even better then those young cats out there
hope when i reach your age i'll still be in top shape
keep up the good work

----------


## Ironslinger

Great God man If I can come close to that when I'm 51 I will be on cloud nine all the time.


keep  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Kooljay

:Afro:  
Looking good in the neighborhood. I'm 50 and I want to look like you when I growup!

----------


## Aboot

> Looking good in the neighborhood. I'm 50 and I want to look like you when I growup!



OLD THREAD!!!!

----------


## manwithin

> Looking good in the neighborhood. I'm 50 and I want to look like you when I growup!



Kooljay What's the deal, you joined in Jul 2002 and you make your first post 3 years later?

----------


## XxElitexX

you look amazing, you should look into maybe some kind of HRT or GH (low dose) to keep you lean. keep up the good work.

----------


## AVAGO

> Kooljay What's the deal, you joined in Jul 2002 and you make your first post 3 years later?



Yeah thats odd  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bigcut77

Really old thread! Guy looks great though

----------


## Kooljay

I did join years ago but never really had anything to contribute thus no posts. Lots of people 'respond' (like this one) but don't really post anything substantive. I joined this and other forums to gain knowledge and have tended to be active at others much more than this one. I'll probably spend more time at this forum now than previously especially because of this 'over-30 forum'.

----------


## spywizard

he man welcome.. i'm 44... that's some severe bf #'s you have there.. 

lets see your diet plan.. 

thanks in advance..

----------


## sportsfreaker

That's inspirational...and something of my goal. I see this thread started in 2002, I hope you are still here to chat with. I'm not sure how much I'll be able to relate to all the youngsters here....I have two sons about the age of most of the guys here  :Smilie:

----------

